# Best rates for foreign exchange?



## itstoohothere (Apr 30, 2015)

I have some left over cash from before, hoping to trade un for some HKD. What's the best place?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

itstoohothere said:


> I have some left over cash from before, hoping to trade un for some HKD. What's the best place?


If you have a Hong Kong bank account and your bank does not charge you to deposit foreign currency into your bank account, then you can pay foreign currency into your own account for the best rate. Once your foreign currency notes has been paid into an account, you then can sell your foreign currency under the 'Telegraphic Transfer' rate, which is a bit better than the note rate.

https://www.hsbc.com.hk/1/2/hk/investments/mkt-info/fcy?pwscmd=cmd_init 

You can also try to exchange your foreign currency banknotes at Kin Shing Money Exchange in Kowloon. Their rates are not bad.

Best Exchanges Rates Hong Kong, No Commission - KSME


----------



## itstoohothere (Apr 30, 2015)

HKG3 said:


> itstoohothere said:
> 
> 
> > I have some left over cash from before, hoping to trade un for some HKD. What's the best place?
> ...


I have an account with Hang Seng, do you think this service would be available?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

itstoohothere said:


> I have an account with Hang Seng, do you think this service would be available?


Is it Canadian Dollars you are talking about?

The link below outlines all Hang Seng Bank's charges. You can see on page 10 (Section B page 2) that account holders can deposit up to CAD 1,500 cash into their accounts for free. If the left over currency you have is not listed on page 10, then the bank will exchange your notes using the lower banknote rate. 

http://bank.hangseng.com/1/PA_1_2_S...icecharges/pdfs/tariff_personal_e_mar2015.pdf

Please note that the above link is only valid to 31 May 2015 as Hang Seng Bank will have a new set of fees and charges from 1 June 2015.


----------

